# Good Newsletters ?



## Bloke (Sep 19, 2017)

One of my favourite online Masonic Newsletters was the Small Town Texas Mason. Since the editor of the STTM (Corky) passed away, I've been looking for a good substitution without luck. I used to like to read the Evolutionist, but Carlos the editor of that mag also passed away this year. (Don't worry, I've been editing masonic newsletters for over a decade and its not killed me... yet  ) 

Can anyone recommend a email delivered PDF newsletter to me ? I particularly like editorial and history and a mix of subjects.

(Yes, I know there are a lot of blogs out there, but I am keen on this format)...


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 19, 2017)

Journal of the Masonic Society
https://themasonicsociety.com/content/the-journal-of-the-masonic-society/

I think they have electronic versions of their issues.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 19, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Journal of the Masonic Society
> https://themasonicsociety.com/content/the-journal-of-the-masonic-society/
> 
> I think they have electronic versions of their issues.


Thanks - I am only interested in electronic versions...

I found some here https://themasonicsociety.com/content/the-journal-of-the-masonic-society-online/

Looks like the only way to subscribe outside the USA is by paying $67 USD. I know it sounds cheap, but I am looking for something free so I can check it out. I joined the newsletter mailing list, whch is free, we'll see what comes of that.

I guess I've been spoiled, I get a few paid newsletters for free because they've picked up articles I've written or published.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 21, 2017)

Bloke said:


> I get a few paid newsletters for free because they've picked up articles I've written or published.


Nice!


----------

